# Mezzanine a story in a town house?



## Rick18071 (Jun 20, 2017)

They are building townhouses that ate 3 to 4 stories high. It could be a mezzanine ot a story depending how you look at it. In the definitions it looks like the IRC would call it a story which means you can't use the IRC for 4 stories. But the IBC (section 505) says it is not a story.

Not sure if I need to use the IRC or IBC. Also If they need to use 13D or 13R sprinklers.

Did not get the plans yet so I don't know the details. But they are asking me which kind of sprinklers they need.

What do you think? 13D or 13R? IRC or IBC?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 20, 2017)

2012 IRC Definition
MEZZANINE, LOFT. An intermediate level or levels between the floor and ceiling of any story with an aggregate floor area of not more than one-third of the area of the room or space in which the level or levels are located.

Wait for the floor plan to make a final decision
I tend to go to the max when there are no plans so IBC 13R until shown otherwise.

Code allows a 13D


----------



## tmurray (Jun 20, 2017)

If they are 4 stories under the IRC and the scope of the IRC is limited to 3 stories, you must use the IBC. The fact that the IBC calls it a 3 storey building is irrelevant.

As for sprinklers, assuming each town house has their own independent system, 13D would be acceptable.


----------



## PJC89 (Aug 2, 2017)

Per the 2015 IRC:

*R101.1 Title*

These provisions shall be known as the _Residential Code for One- and Two-family Dwellings_ of* [NAME OF JURISDICTION]*, and shall be cited as such and will be referred to herein as "this code."

*[RB] MEZZANINE.* An intermediate level or levels between the floor and ceiling of any _story_
_
*[RB] STORY.* That portion of a building included between the upper surface of a floor and the upper surface of the floor or roof next above. 

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_residential_code_2015/chapter/1/scope-and-administration#1 _


----------

